# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Адваре Judy заразило десятки приложений в Google Play

## olejah

Десятки Android-приложений в Google Play оказались заражены вредоносной рекламой (adware), жертвой которой стали миллионы пользователей. Об этом предупреждают исследователи безопасности Check Point.

Адваре, о котором идет речь, получило имя Judy, первоначально оно было обнаружено в 41 приложении, разработанном корейской компанией. Некоторые из этих приложений уже много лет находятся на рынке. На момент, когда эксперты обнаружили факт заражения, затронутые приложения имели от 4,5 до 18,5 миллионов загрузок.

Дальнейшее исследование выявило тот же фрагмент нежелательного рекламного кода в приложениях других разработчиков, которые также имели большое количество загрузок. Как объясняют исследователи, в общей сложности были затронуты более 36 миллионов пользователей.

Вредоносному коду удалось долго оставаться незамеченным в магазине Google Play, однако после того, как Google была уведомлена о проблеме, все затронутые приложения были удалены из магазина.

Мошенникам, стоящим за этими вредоносными действиями, удалось обойти защиту Google Play (известную как Bouncer), создав, казалось бы, легитимное приложение, которое может установить соединение с устройством жертвы. После загрузки пользователем из Google Play приложение незаметно устанавливает соединения с командным сервером (C&C).

Как только соединение установлено, сервер загружает вредоносную составляющую, которая включает код JavaScript, строку user-agent и URL-адреса, контролируемого автором вредоносной программы. После заражения адваре полагается на связь с сервером для выполнения ряда действий.




> «Вредоносная программа открывает URL-адреса, используя user agent, имитирующий браузер ПК и получает перенаправление на другой веб-сайт. После этого вредоносный код JavaScript ищет и устанавливает рекламные баннеры» - объясняет Check Point.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

